# early truss frame bike. need help?



## bon (Aug 6, 2013)

I got this early truss bicycle and am wondering maybe someone have the same or knows anything about it, has no badge but have two vertical badge holes, so definitely not an iver, rear stays are not the same with the columbia's. Chainring looks original to the bike. Fork maybe from another bike. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bon (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## bon (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## bon (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## josehuerta (Aug 6, 2013)

*Truss Frame*

Can we get a better picture of the forks?


----------



## bon (Aug 6, 2013)

josehuerta said:


> Can we get a better picture of the forks?




I'll try to get some. Truss rods I think maybe original to the bike?


----------



## sqrly (Aug 6, 2013)

My gut is telling me to look into Emblem mfg. Or possibly World, by Schwinn.


----------



## bon (Aug 7, 2013)

sqrly said:


> My gut is telling me to look into Emblem mfg. Or possibly World, by Schwinn.




we have the same gut feeling that it might be World by Schwinn but I can't find real pictures of this model of Schwinn, only pictures from brochures. maybe someone owns one here in the forum?

I saw this one on the net, showing the Model 1761 truss frame. but the chainring is the same as the Model 1760.

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1917.html


----------



## ejlwheels (Aug 7, 2013)

My hunch is Emblem/Snyder/Pierce.
Emblem and Pierce had truss rods with a swoop similar to yours.

The chain ring is not the same as Schwinn.
The Schwinn chainring has teardrop-shaped cutouts in the spokes of the 6-pointed star
and the crank arms line up _between_ the star spokes.
Your chainring has coffin-shaped cutouts in the spokes of the 6-pointed star
and the crank arms line up_ on_ the spokes of the star.


----------



## bon (Oct 3, 2013)

ejlwheels said:


> My hunch is Emblem/Snyder/Pierce.
> Emblem and Pierce had truss rods with a swoop similar to yours.
> 
> The chain ring is not the same as Schwinn.
> ...




maybe someone knows which bike used these chainrings? Here are some pics when I got the bike


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2013)

My gut is telling me it is hungry.
In all seriousness (now RMS37, I am trying to use past info here, so bear with me) I am going with Mead. (or whom ever made Mead).


----------



## fattommy (Oct 3, 2013)

bon said:


>




http://i.imgur.com/w2JSiFJ.jpg
Was going to say similar to my Miami Cycle motorbike, but I see they're quite different actually.  However I have seen old ads showing a truss frame by Miami Cycle somewhere around 1920s.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 3, 2013)

*Early truss frame*

Emblem or pierce is my best bet

 here's a 30s emblem motobike same chainring-truss rods


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2013)

the fork struts looks pierce, but believe mead sprocket and mead did make an arch... Fork has ridges like Mead too.


----------



## bon (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the info. Searched for the mead archbar but the the connection of the arch infront is not exactly in the corner where the headtube and downtube meet, its a little "down" in the downtube. Searching for Emblem/pierce only produces little info, I duess I have to refine my search. Also the badgeholes are vertical on this one.


----------



## bon (Oct 4, 2013)

Also found this here in the cabe, trussrods look the same. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?5634-1910-track-bike-found-yesterday/page3


----------



## sqrly (Oct 6, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Emblem or pierce is my best betView attachment 116446 here's a 30s emblem motobike same chainring-truss rods




That is a different sprocket.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 6, 2013)

*Chainring*

Yea your right close but not it thanks


----------



## bon (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1917_06.html

I'm thinking it might be a schwinn, but I haven't seen any real pictures of this model. Maybe some one has one here?


----------

